# New Smoker



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Well I finally replaced my RecTec that we lost in Harvey but this time I went with a Pitts & Spitts. This thing is awesome itâ€™s much thicker than my RecTec was.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

Very very nice! Post pics of your â€œbreak inâ€ smoke!


----------



## choppercop (Aug 27, 2010)

You'll enjoy the P&S. It'll hold a few racks of ribs!

Sorry, don't know how to rotate the picture.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

That thing looks very well built. Iâ€™m jealous. 
Just curious, how hot can you get it? Enough to cook a steak?


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

esc said:


> That thing looks very well built. Iâ€™m jealous.
> Just curious, how hot can you get it? Enough to cook a steak?


Yes it will go up to 600 degrees but I don't plan to grill on it I have charcoal grill for that. I did smoke a brisket on it yesterday and it performed flawlessly.


----------



## mbj358 (May 13, 2005)

Looks good. I am close to pulling the trigger. Its gonna be Rec Tec or Pitts and Spitts


----------



## SWFinatic (Jul 14, 2018)

Nice smoke ring!


----------



## DoveBucket (Feb 7, 2019)

****, that brisket looks good!


----------



## Parkerboy (Jan 21, 2018)

mbj358 said:


> Looks good. I am close to pulling the trigger. Its gonna be Rec Tec or Pitts and Spitts


Take a look at another local, lonestargrillz. Here is a picture of my new grill. Body is 10 gauge double wall and top is 304 stainless. Grates are adjustable nearly 12 inches and you can grill or smoke with it.























Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------

